# My new "Rubbador"



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

I just purchased a couple of Rubbermaid Brilliance 9.6 cup containers a couple of days ago for a cheap tuppador and had to post my pics here. Anyone looking for a cheap small humidor that is not completely embarrassing to display, I think I might have found the holy grail. You can pick these up for less than $8 each (if you price match their websites in-store) at walmart or target (sometimes Amazon).

They hold levels perfectly with a boveda packet or two, and up to 25 cigars comfortably. Here is a quick pic I took of mine. I hope Rubbermaid eventually makes a larger size, I would love to have a container like this that holds 50, but regardless, I can even stack them if need be.

Again, this is not going to blow anyone away, but again, they look like glass, and give a nice cigar presentation on the cheap. Just my two cents. :smile2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks nicer than mine.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

Woah, that is a heck of a collection!!


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

I use that exact model to quarantine new cigars before they go into the wineador. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

@str1pes , man those look really good I would mind at all having those sittin around with sticks in 'em. They look nice..


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

Sophie0503 said:


> @str1pes , man those look really good I would mind at all having those sittin around with sticks in 'em. They look nice..


Thanks! :smile2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention when it comes to making things look nice for the decorator in the family. I snuck these into our rooms at home and the wife didn't know about it until I showed it to her.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been running that same set up for six months with no issues. Glad to see someone else running them as well.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

Mike2147 said:


> I've been running that same set up for six months with no issues. Glad to see someone else running them as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Good to know. So far, I'm really happy with mine. Humidity set almost immediately. It actually almost works to good with my Boveda packets. I purchased 72% packets, so I occasionally have to burp them to keep them around 68-70 where I like it. Next time I am going to order 69% because this thing is fantastic at keeping humidity.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

str1pes said:


> I just purchased a couple of Rubbermaid Brilliance 9.6 cup containers a couple of days ago for a cheap tuppador and had to post my pics here. Anyone looking for a cheap small humidor that is not completely embarrassing to display, I think I might have found the holy grail. You can pick these up for less than $8 each (if you price match their websites in-store) at walmart or target (sometimes Amazon).
> 
> They hold levels perfectly with a boveda packet or two, and up to 25 cigars comfortably. Here is a quick pic I took of mine. I hope Rubbermaid eventually makes a larger size, I would love to have a container like this that holds 50, but regardless, I can even stack them if need be.
> 
> Again, this is not going to blow anyone away, but again, they look like glass, and give a nice cigar presentation on the cheap. Just my two cents. :smile2:


Really nice!


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

​


Olecharlie said:


> Really nice!


Thanks!


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

I like it a lot. I'm a big fan of cedar in mine, so I'd be throwing some in if I used that kind. I've been using what Stogiepuffer posted because they hold a decent amount and you can use cedar trays in them. I need to stock up like him though. My issue.. I smoke many anymore that it's difficult to stock up.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice... I’m going Tupperware shopping tomorrow. My 2 humidors are at max capacity and I have about 150 more cigars that should be here in the next couple of days. I still might get the Medeci 400ct humidor though, later on.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

str1pes said:


> I just purchased a couple of Rubbermaid Brilliance 9.6 cup containers a couple of days ago for a cheap tuppador and had to post my pics here. Anyone looking for a cheap small humidor that is not completely embarrassing to display, I think I might have found the holy grail. You can pick these up for less than $8 each (if you price match their websites in-store) at walmart or target (sometimes Amazon).
> 
> They hold levels perfectly with a boveda packet or two, and up to 25 cigars comfortably. Here is a quick pic I took of mine. I hope Rubbermaid eventually makes a larger size, I would love to have a container like this that holds 50, but regardless, I can even stack them if need be.
> 
> Again, this is not going to blow anyone away, but again, they look like glass, and give a nice cigar presentation on the cheap. Just my two cents. :smile2:


I went to Walmart this afternoon and all they had was the whole sets in one box package if you wanted the bigger 9.6 cup containers. Like $30+ dollars... had all the smaller ones separate. So I then went to Target and they had the 9.6 cup singles, but only three left. So I bought all three. And you weren't lying these things have a super seal. Perfect!


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Great find. I'm definitely going to check it out


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> I went to Walmart this afternoon and all they had was the whole sets in one box package if you wanted the bigger 9.6 cup containers. Like $30+ dollars... had all the smaller ones separate. So I then went to Target and they had the 9.6 cup singles, but only three left. So I bought all three. And you weren't lying these things have a super seal. Perfect!


Nice! I think they look great and you can literally hear the air pressure when you seal these babies.
I hope you price-matched the online price. Instead of paying tag price in the store, you can get them for around $8


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> str1pes said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased a couple of Rubbermaid Brilliance 9.6 cup containers a couple of days ago for a cheap tuppador and had to post my pics here. Anyone looking for a cheap small humidor that is not completely embarrassing to display, I think I might have found the holy grail. You can pick these up for less than $8 each (if you price match their websites in-store) at walmart or target (sometimes Amazon).
> ...


Nice! How much were they at Target?


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

str1pes said:


> Nice! I think they look great and you can literally hear the air pressure when you seal these babies.
> I hope you price-matched the online price. Instead of paying tag price in the store, you can get them for around $8


I didn't even think about price match... oh well.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice! How much were they at Target?


$13 a piece :bolt:


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> $13 a piece :bolt:


Oh No. If you still have your receipt you could probably go to customer service desk and get the difference with a pricematch.

They pricematch their own online store. Same with Walmart.

Here is the Target link showing $7.89. You can just show them their online price on your phone.
https://www.target.com/p/rubbermaid-174-brilliance-9-6-cup/-/A-51097785

For those pricematching. Just take the containers straight to the customer service dept and say you want to pricematch. That's what I did. No problem at all.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

str1pes said:


> Oh No. If you still have your receipt you could probably go to customer service desk and get the difference with a pricematch.
> 
> They pricematch their own online store. Same with Walmart.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link... going by there in a few. :thumb:


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

str1pes said:


> Oh No. If you still have your receipt you could probably go to customer service desk and get the difference with a pricematch.
> 
> They pricematch their own online store. Same with Walmart.
> 
> ...


It worked! Got $17 back... thank you sir. :grin2:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Ill second @str1pes opinion on these. I was in WalMart a few months ago and saw the Rubbermaid Brilliance. It looked like it had a really good rubber seal and the price was cheap. I picked up the medium size one to give it a try. The hold nicely and I haven't had any issues at all. They seem more durable than the Sistema too. A good alternative to keep in mind. The smaller sizes would make for good travel humidors. I've since seen them in just about every grocery store. The plastic is really clear and does look like glass.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> It worked! Got $17 back... thank you sir. :grin2:


You're welcome! Glad you got some of the cash back!


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

MattT said:


> Ill second @*str1pes* opinion on these. I was in WalMart a few months ago and saw the Rubbermaid Brilliance. It looked like it had a really good rubber seal and the price was cheap. I picked up the medium size one to give it a try. The hold nicely and I haven't had any issues at all. They seem more durable than the Sistema too. A good alternative to keep in mind. The smaller sizes would make for good travel humidors. I've since seen them in just about every grocery store. The plastic is really clear and does look like glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to get a small travel humidor too, not that you brought that up!

Hmm. A Traveling Rubbermaid Humidor. A Trubbador!


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

Sammy63 said:


> Great find. I'm definitely going to check it out


Hopefully you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

I was just looking at these the other day but passed it up because I hadn't seen anyone else using them and was afraid there was a reason for that. Back to Walmart I go. Thanks for the review and pictures.


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

Cherokee98 said:


> I was just looking at these the other day but passed it up because I hadn't seen anyone else using them and was afraid there was a reason for that. Back to Walmart I go. Thanks for the review and pictures.


Don't forget to pricematch their online price. You'll save 3-4 bucks.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Just went and got some more of these. Target is still sold out so I went to Bed Bath & Beyond. They had plenty and they price matched Target. So now I own 8 of these.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I grabbed one a few days ago. Classiest Tupperware on the market!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

These really do look fantastic and are rock steady with a boveda or two. I use one of them for overflow from my desktop humi for the ‘ready to smokes.’ And then I use the hawkador set up for long term resting and aging because I like the ability to put the cedar trays in.


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> Just went and got some more of these. Target is still sold out so I went to Bed Bath & Beyond. They had plenty and they price matched Target. So now I own 8 of these.


Good to know that BB&B has these too and will pricematch!
Looks like you now have a Rubbermaid addiction. :vs_laugh:


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> View attachment 203978
> 
> 
> I grabbed one a few days ago. Classiest Tupperware on the market!
> ...


looks great, man! :smile2:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

*My new "Rubbador"*

Just checked these out at wal mart... once I fill up my new sistema I'm definitely picking one of these up.


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Wal-Mart finally got them back in stock here. Got it washed and into service immediately.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

They're great little tupperdors. I love mine. Wish they made bigger sizes though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnbadger (Apr 23, 2018)

I use the same one. I think I paid around $12 for it at Walmart.


----------



## str1pes (Apr 2, 2018)

Cherokee98 said:


> Wal-Mart finally got them back in stock here. Got it washed and into service immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. hope you got the website price match. you can get them now for about 7-8 bucks each plus tax.


----------

